# Miami Support Group



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

?


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

sabbath9 said:


> Anyone in South Florida concerned with sea level rise?


Nah I'm too poor to live near the beach


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

sebastian1 said:


> Nah I'm too poor to live near the beach


South Florida is based on limestone which is porous. That means sea level rise can't be stopped at the coasts. You can't build sea walls when the sea is rising from below you. Take at look at maps showing sea level rise effects on South Florida, one or two feet of rise means flooding everywhere.


----------

